# Roasted Tomato Soup



## ilovesoup (Jan 27, 2012)

*Roasted Tomato Soup*

_Serves 4-6 people_

‘You like tomato and I like tomaato’. Browsing the web you will find many, many recipes for tomato soup. Today I would like to share my version of roasted tomato soup, a recipe well loved within my family. When my son came home from the school the other day, I asked him to taste the soup while I was finishing up.  He tasted, said nothing and tasted again and again. Suddenly, I felt nervous and asked him whether something was wrong. He started smiling and told me he could be a better judge if he could taste a bowl full ! I truly hope you will enjoy this recipe as much as he does.

*Ingredients*

2 tbsp.  of olive oil

4 cloves of garlic, finely chopped

1 red onion, diced

1Kg Roma tomatoes, washed and sliced lengthwise

1 red Romano pepper, washed and cut into 4 pieces

1 tbsp. balsamic vinegar

1 tsp. brown or light brown sugar

1 tsp. dried thyme

1 tsp. dried oregano

50g fresh basil, chopped (40g into the soup/10g to sprinkle on top)

1 can/400gr of chopped tomatoes

750mL vegetable stock

salt & pepper


*Preparation*

Preheat the oven to 175 degrees C. or 350  degrees F.

Wash the Roma tomatoes and slice lengthwise. Wash and cut the Romano pepper lengthwise into 4 pieces. Arrange the Roma tomatoes and Romano pepper, skin side down, on a roasting tray.

Place the balsamic vinegar and brown sugar in a small saucepan and heat gently until the sugar is melted. Once the syrup is ready, use your pastry brush to apply the syrup to the tomatoes and pepper pieces.  Now you’re ready to place the sliced tomatoes and pepper in the oven and roast for about 50 min. up to 1 hour.

While the tomatoes and pepper are in the oven, heat the olive oil in a stockpot over medium heat. Sauté the onion and when they are about done add the garlic, thyme and oregano.  Sauté for another 5 min.  Then add the can of chopped tomatoes and chopped basil. Stir the mixture, reduce the heat and simmer covered for 10 minutes.

Once the tomatoes and pepper are roasted, allow them to cool off slightly before peeling off the skin. Once done, place them back in the roasting tray and pour in your stock. Leave for a minute and carefully transfer all the ingredients and stock to your stockpot, leaving nothing behind. Continue to simmer the soup covered for 30 minutes and stir occasionally.

Turn off the heat and let the soup cool down for a few minutes. Then purée the ingredients with a hand blender in the stockpot or puree in batches in your blender. Once done, pour soup back into the stockpot and season with salt and pepper.  Ladle into the bowls, sprinkle with fresh basil, a turn of the pepper mill and serve with a piece of Ciabatta bread.


----------



## joesfolk (Jan 27, 2012)

I could almost taste that soup after reading the recipe! And with the ciabatta bread, well, dinner is served!


----------



## ilovesoup (Jan 28, 2012)

joesfolk said:


> I could almost taste that soup after reading the recipe! And with the ciabatta bread, well, dinner is served!


 
Thank you Joesfolk, your comment made me very ! I hope you will give it a go soon and report back! Have a nice day,

Best wishes,

Claire


----------

